# wrong eircode address and house insurance



## galway2014 (9 Feb 2017)

Hello,
I'm having difficulty getting house insurance as the eircode address for my house is incorrect. I have contacted eircode about fixing it, but it may take weeks. I don't want to take insurance out using my eircode address as the mortgage company may take issue with it. Any advice ? thanks


----------



## Boyd (9 Feb 2017)

Sorry if this sounds obvious, but why bother with Eircode at all? I got house insurance quote yesterday and just gave the "normal" address, Eircode never even came up. Why are you bothering with it at all?


----------



## galway2014 (10 Feb 2017)

unfortunately Allianz are requiring it


----------



## llgon (10 Feb 2017)

Mandatory with AIG as well.
I was in the same situation with last renewal in December.  The Eircode assigned to our house gives a different address but AIG said we must use the Eircode and that address. Post still gets to us.  Have no mortgage issue with it so far.  I didn't think Eircode were fixing these problems?


----------



## elcato (10 Feb 2017)

llgon said:


> The Eircode assigned to our house gives a different address


But does that prove that the eircode is wrong ? It may be that the underlying software used to check it is wrong. I guess if it is though that the insurance company would be thinking somethings afoot.


----------



## Leo (10 Feb 2017)

If you use the map feature on the Eircode site to find does that give you the value they're expecting?

Alternatively phone the companies or a broker directly for a quote. Most are just using the Eircode as a means of ensuring the data entered on the web forms is accurate and matches a known address.


----------



## llgon (10 Feb 2017)

Leo said:


> If you use the map feature on the Eircode site to find does that give you the value they're expecting?



In my case when my house is identified on the map the Eircode is given with an address that is incorrect.  I've tried it from multiple devices so I don't think it's a software issue.

I believe this is quite a common problem in rural areas as Eircode used information from a variety of old databases without sufficient checks to see if the information was correct.


----------



## galway2014 (19 Feb 2017)

just to follow up on this, i managed to get coverage from allianz through a broker who did not request my eircode, however the premium was higher that the online quote. I did contact geodirectory (the company who manage the eircode database) they have recognised the mistake and have updated the eircode database to reflect the correct eircode.


----------

